# Overclocking on a 4 Pin CPU power Connector mobo



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys

I have a Core 2 Quad Q8300 at 2.5 stock .
I have a mobo with one 4 pin Cpu power connector that I must plug in to my mobo . My mobo supports up to 100 watt processors . My Quad is 95 watts .
If I overclock it then the power might go up beyond 100 watts . Can I overclock it or will the mobo and CPU both burn out :4-dontkno.

Thanx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing stresses hardware and early failure is always a possibility. If you're other hardware is up to the task, you should be fine.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

My other hardware is fine but my concern is that the 4 pin mobo supports upto 100 watt processors and mine is 95 watt , if I overclock it then it uses more power . My mobo cant support more than 100 watts . Will overclocking work ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The CPU will be fine, but on a extreme OC you will stress the power circuits of the motherboard, most will survive but there is no guarantee it will.


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

The 95W is the total power the CPU can take at maximum load, the 100W limit is a theoretical maximum "limit" so as people don't try and put in it a 140W Phenom on it.
Your motherboard will probably freeze, it won't just burn out once you're taking 101W.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

So I should get an 8 pin power conector mother board to overclock? If so , what mobo could you recomend thats price is decent.


----------

